# Advice



## juice (Nov 15, 2006)

I live in a town in the metro-west area. I have lived there for about 10 years. I am in the top 4 on the police list. I have heard the town might be putting on a few. 
Here is the problem one of the guys ahead of me on the list does not live in town. He just uses his parents "address" to claim his residency. He lives about 30 minutes west of here, where he owns a condo with his wife and kids.
I just think it is BS that he is doing this. I have put my time in living in this town and followed the rules.
I don't want to be not hired because he is ahead of me on the list.
What should I do? Drop a dime on him (to whom)? Or just leave it alone?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

If they have a halfway decent Background Investigator, they will figure it out. I just had a buddy (who is mildly retarded) get bounced from Worcester for that.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

5-0 said:


> If they have a halfway decent Background Investigator, they will figure it out. I just had a buddy (who is mildly retarded) get bounced from Worcester for that.


Exactly. When they do the background, they are gonna pull all sorts of records on the guy: income taxes, property taxes, utility bills etc. They may also check to see where he is registered to vote. A home visit might not be out of the question either................If he is "using" his parents address, the truth will come out. You can't hide too much from a good BI.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

If the town is small enough, and the BI cares, a dime dropped directly to that BI might not hurt........ Sound proifessional when you call and not like you have a vendetta against the guy. Provide as much info as you have and thank the BI for their time. Good luck "Juice".....


----------



## Einherjar (Jan 22, 2008)

Civil Service requires that the Town sign an affidavit that they have checked the residency of all candidates and return that affidavit with the certification. Any competant background investigation will take care of your problem.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- No dig on soxrock's comment, but I know of BI's who barely ran a BOP on a candidate - and in reverse I know at least a few officers in recent years who were hired under the exact same 'residency' circumstance - a distant relatives address.... not unheard of.
( and sorry about your buddy, 5-0 :wacko: )

- Just my opinion, but I'd hate for you to drop a dime and have karma come back at you. Cops talk, this BI could tell his co-workers you dimed out the other candidate, and you could get a less-than-desireable name on the department before even being hired! That would be difficult if you eventually did get on! Sometimes things just roll out the way they do and you can't force them... Not to restate the obvious, but life's not fair sometimes.

- If the opportunity presented itself, like Snipe said, you can always then introduce the facts on a professional level. Perhaps that will happen and remove you from having to initiate the call?.

- Best of luck.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

cmagryan said:


> - No dig on soxrock's comment, but I know of BI's who barely ran a BOP on a candidate - and in reverse I know at least a few officers in recent years who were hired under the exact same 'residency' quote]
> 
> Shame on them if they are a BI and at least not doing the bare minimum......
> 
> On the flip side, maybe those BI's were told to hold back because the job had already been given to someone and their involvement was a mere formality. Not unheard of in smaller towns.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

cmagryan said:


> - ( and sorry about your buddy, 5-0 :wacko: )


Don't be. I told him he was stupid for lying, and that he was going to get caught. :baby21:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Trust me....if the town wants to hire him, he'll be hired regardless if he's lived on Mars for the last 10 years.

Also keep in mind that if you lived in a city/town for one year continuously prior to the civil service exam, you can claim residency in that city/town, move out the day after the test, and keep that residency for the duration of the list. I don't know if that's applicable with your person, but something to keep in mind.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

5-0 said:


> Don't be. I told him he was stupid for lying, and that he was going to get caught. :baby21:


- umm. I sorta meant sorry about you having a mildly retarded friend. :sh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

cmagryan said:


> - umm. I sorta meant sorry about you having a mildly retarded friend. :sh:


haha. Me too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

YOU RAT YOU SLEEP WITH THe FISHS>:baby21:


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

First rule of working in LE: Don't RAT on people. Regardless of how Boo-Boo faced you are.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*First rule of working in LE: Don't RAT on people. Regardless of how Boo-Boo faced you are.*_

+1


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Shit, I thought the first rule of LE was to go home at the end of your shift. (JK), But they do have a point if you "rat" on this guy It could come back to bite you. Just let the BI do his job and hopefully he will do it well and it will work out.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Don't be a rat, it just doesnt sit right. Kinda like driving past a cop who needs help on a T-stop. If they want to hire the guy, it won't matter where he lives.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> First rule of working in LE: Don't RAT on people. Regardless of how Boo-Boo faced you are.


He's not working in LE, he's trying to get a job in LE. A job which he may lose to somebody who at first glance could be a sneak and a liar.
I'm curious to see where the notions of honesty, integrity, and trustworthiness fall in your list of LE Laws.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I wonder how many of you guys would be quiet if you got bypassed for a job or even a promotion based on shady behavior.

Cutting someone's throat before he cuts yours, is called survival.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> He's not working in LE, he's trying to get a job in LE. A job which he may lose to somebody who at first glance could be a sneak and a liar.
> I'm curious to see where the notions of honesty, integrity, and trustworthiness fall in your list of LE Laws.


So far I've got 3 in agreement and 1 in disagreement. Lets start a POLL!!!

...And to be fair, the 3 in agreement are FROM MASS - and this IS technically a Mass Snivel Circus Thread... No offence Kos but you are from NH!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

No offense to you TAC, but a sneak and a liar is a sneak and liar from which ever state you reside.
Once you sell out your principles, you can never buy them back.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> No offense to you TAC, but a sneak and a liar is a sneak and liar from which ever state you reside.
> Once you sell out your principles, you can never buy them back.


+1,000,000.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> No offense to you TAC, but a sneak and a liar is a sneak and liar from which ever state you reside.
> Once you sell out your principles, you can never buy them back.


Okay... I'll bite... AGAIN! If I'm the lad looking to get on a Mass CS PD, from the outside looking in, I'm not telling on people for playing the system. You never know who's lookin' out fer who... I WOULD BIDE MY TIME! Especially as #4 on the list. Even if they only hire ONE - you still got an awesome shot w/o coming through the door as the guy who told on the Day Sgt's nephew!!!


----------

